# [Frage] Kein Ton in Premiere Pro



## Supe (26. April 2004)

Hi Experten für APPro!

Ich habe mittels Pinnacle Studio 8 und AV-Moviebox ein Video in voller DV-Auflösung mit Bild und Ton gecaptured (25fps, 24bit, 720 x 568 + 16 bit, 48kHz Stereo-Soudn). In APP wird mein Camcorder (JVC DVX9) leider nicht zum Capturen unterstützt. 

Ich kann das Video in allen möglichen Videoplayern ansehen und -hören. Aber: Wenn ich den Clip in Premiere Pro importiere, höre ich überhaupt keinen Ton. Das Video spielt, es gibt keine Fehlermeldungen. Beim schnellen Durchfahren des Videos höre ich Tonfragmente, aber beim normalen Abspielen bleibt es ein Stummfilm. Die Soundkarte steht auf allen Ein- und Ausgängen auf Maximum. 

Weiss jemand Rat? Liegt es evtl. am "Angleichen der Dateien" beim Importieren? 

Danke für Rat und Tipps, 
Supe


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (26. April 2004)

Schau mal in den Einstellungen nach. Ich vermute dass die Soundausgabe auf DV steht und nicht auf intern. Das heisst, dass der Ton über Firewire auf deine Kamera geschickt wird. Und wenn du keine dran hast, dann hörst du auch nichts.
Ist halt meine Vermutung.


----------

